# ~: Refrigerator Slice & Bake Cherry Christmas Ice-Box Cookies :~: Yield: about 60 cookies



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Cooks Notes:>>
"A pretty cookie which will make your cookie tray at Christmas look good! The cherry and nut combination in a buttery base is delicious! A rolled type dough which can be made and baked later. These cookies freeze very well when made to the "rolled" stage....for make ahead plans. This basic cookie dough I have tried many times substituting different add-ins. I have also doubled this recipe with very good results"
Ingredients:...
1 cup butter, softened
2 cups sugar
2 eggs
3 teaspoons vanilla extract
3 & 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup candied cherries, chopped..(red, green OR both!)
1 cup pecans, chopped..(I always use slivered almonds; OR chopped walnuts may be used )
Directions:..
1.. Mix softened butter and sugar until fluffy. Add eggs and vanilla, mixing well.
2.. Combine flour, baking soda and salt in a separate bowl and add to creamed mixture. Stir in candied cherries and pecans.
3.. Shape dough into long rolls about 2 inches in diameter. Wrap in wax paper and chill at least 4 hours. (May be made days ahead before baking and stored in refrigerator or freezer. Let dough thaw slightly before slicing.).
4.. Unwrap and cut into 1/4 inch slices; place on ungreased cookie sheet.
5.. Bake in a 350 degree oven for approximately 10 minutes.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for this recipe ! They look easy to make and I like that the dough freezes well. ????????


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

canuckle49 said:


> Thank you for this recipe ! They look easy to make and I like that the dough freezes well. ????????


I always wrap my dough in saran, then in aluminum foil & add extra security with a zip loc bag!!! Can never be too cautious, right?
:sm17: :sm24:


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Very festive. Do you think they would travel well? I'm considering mailing cookies to my 95 year old aunt, the Cookie Monster by her own admission, instead of ordering online.


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you for the recipe!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

susandkline said:


> Very festive. Do you think they would travel well? I'm considering mailing cookies to my 95 year old aunt, the Cookie Monster by her own admission, instead of ordering online.


Susan.they would be perfect to travel.
I would make sure that the box was NOT too large BUT large enough to hold however many you wanted to send.
I also would wrap the box in "small-sized" bubble wrap, and then sit that wrapped box inside a snug-fitting next-size-up-box(dollar store special for that)!
Then wrap in the brown paper to mail!
Some work and expense involved BuT I am sure yer Aunt is worth it :sm24:


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for the recipe.... off to the kitchen


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for the recipe. Looks delicious


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> I always wrap my dough in saran, then in aluminum foil & add extra security with a zip loc bag!!! Can never be too cautious, right?
> :sm17: :sm24:


Good idea ! Thank you . Doubtful that they will be in the freezer very long. ????


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Granny8 said:


> Thanks so much for the recipe.... off to the kitchen


They are good Granny8. You can use vanilla, or almond, or rum or brandy.... Or peppermint<<use this late one sparingly tho)...when making them too!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Added Note from CSW>>>>> I have been making these cookies since the first Christmas I was married and I was 15 years old.((just past 71 in November)).. My Aunt Alma gave me the recipe, along with a few others to "help me get started". Sometimes in mid Summer when I need a "pick-up"...I'll make a batch of these cookies and bake a few. Lotta memories "stirred into the mix over the years".....when the ingredients for this cookie comes out onto the counter!!!! :sm02: :sm13: :sm06: :sm19: :sm01: :sm17: :sm08: :sm16: :sm02: :sm11: :sm19: :sm24:



CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Cooks Notes:>>
> "A pretty cookie which will make your cookie tray at Christmas look good! The cherry and nut combination in a buttery base is delicious! A rolled type dough which can be made and baked later. These cookies freeze very well when made to the "rolled" stage....for make ahead plans. This basic cookie dough I have tried many times substituting different add-ins. I have also doubled this recipe with very good results"
> Ingredients:...
> 1 cup butter, softened
> ...


----------

